# Need help coding an "exposure" for back surgery



## Nhennigan (Dec 18, 2008)

I am billing for the general surgeon, who is doing a retroperitoneal exposure for the orthopedic surgeon and then the general surgeon stays and assists during the entire surgery.  Can I bill the exposure with 49010-62 and then the surgical CPT codes with -80? Would that be correct? Thanks.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 18, 2008)

*CO-Surgeons*

You would *NOT* code the exposure separately. 

BOTH surgeons will be using the code for the back surgery (I'm assuming arthrodesis of some kind) with a -62 modifier (co-surgeon).  Each surgeon will dictate his/her own operative note indicating what s/he actually did. 

If the general surgeon is truly *staying to assist for all the rest*, s/he might also be coding the spinal instrumentation codes with the -62 modifier.  (Our general surgeons will open and close for the orthopaedic or neuro surgeon performing the arthrodesis and instrumentation; but the general surgeon doesn't stay to assist with everything, so we only code the arthrodesis for the general surgeon.)

Be sure to check to see if the -62 modifier is allowed on all the codes. You'll need to coordinate with the other surgeon's coding staff to ensure that the same exact codes are used by each surgeon.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

